# TB



## NEWCOMER (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi! So, I have a hen who is very light. And i am afraid she is sick with tuberculosis.  She is one of our best laying hens, could it be she been mating with the boys to much and she's tired? HELP!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't know anything about TB in chickens,  why do you think that is the issue?

As to her being "light" (guessing you mean thin?).  My first thought is always that the hen is getting bullied off the feed.

So...  if I am worried I put up a multitude of feeding stations... all over... so that there is no way she can get bullied off of all of them.

If she has very pale wattles, AND you no longer have winter where you are... I would check  very carefully for external parasites...  if there are none,  I would consider the possibility of internal parasites.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2021)

Very good advice. I'll add to put her in a small pen, preferrably in the coop so she doesn't get lonely. Feed her good and see if you can get her to gain weight.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 16, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> I don't know anything about TB in chickens,  why do you think that is the issue?
> 
> As to her being "light" (guessing you mean thin?).  My first thought is always that the hen is getting bullied off the feed.
> 
> ...


@Alaskan : By light I mean she feels like a feather compared to my other hens. The original owner had a lot sick chickens she is the only one alive out of five.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 16, 2021)

I think you may want to separate her as suggested " just in case" , hopefully  none of your others turn up sickly


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 16, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> @Alaskan : By light I mean she feels like a feather compared to my other hens. The original owner had a lot sick chickens she is the only one alive out of five.


Probably don't need to ask this but I feel compelled....why would you get chickens from someone who had a lot of sick chickens?  That's just asking for disease and death in your own flock and, worse, in your soils and structures.  

If all your other chickens are healthy and this one is not, it's a good idea to cull that one.   You could isolate it, doctor it, deworm it, etc. but it's still a chicken that is prone to carry disease and parasites, so once you get it "healthy" once again, it's just as likely to get sick again later on. 

 It's said that 90% of all parasites and illness in flocks and herds are usually carried and transmitted by only 5% of the flock/herd.  Culling that 5% puts you way ahead of the game.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 16, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> Probably don't need to ask this but I feel compelled....why would you get chickens from someone who had a lot of sick chickens?  That's just asking for disease and death in your own flock and, worse, in your soils and structures.
> 
> If all your other chickens are healthy and this one is not, it's a good idea to cull that one.   You could isolate it, doctor it, deworm it, etc. but it's still a chicken that is prone to carry disease and parasites, so once you get it "healthy" once again, it's just as likely to get sick again later on.
> 
> It's said that 90% of all parasites and illness in flocks and herds are usually carried and transmitted by only 5% of the flock/herd.  Culling that 5% puts you way ahead of the game.


@Beekissed : Yes. I know. And I am watching her closely because she has always had a a funny way of breathing. But, get this...when she sneaks in our brooder's nest and lays the chicks are healthier than most of the flock! Maybe she doesn't have TB. I am watching very, very, very closely and I am doing research on it. Thanks for your concern tho.


----------

